# New house and some new videos



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Its been a while since I been on but I finally got settled in my new house in Texas and was pretty happy to find there's some woods to ride around in my neighborhood. Its pretty nice being able to roll out of the garage and do some light riding, nothing too extreme though.


----------



## DangerRanger13 (Jan 18, 2014)

looks like a good time. where did you get the seat and rear cage at?? i like the set up..im looking at building a cage and putting a wrangler rear seat in the bed.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

The dealer(Offroad Power Sports in Tifton, Ga) offered it. I got the whole setup for $600 and it was the deciding factor between the 800 and 900.

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------

I built this one with some tube and Jon boat seats. I had a local shop make 2 bends in the tube for around $20 and the rest is tied into the factory roll bar with straight tubing.


----------

